# Make a 'Wintertime Bong'



## Tanirbask (Oct 10, 2006)

Here's a festive bong that's pretty simple to create and fun to smoke out of. 

Enjoy. 

http://www.highbastard.com/homegard/winterbong.html


----------



## ClapOnCannabis (Oct 11, 2006)

The link doesnt work.


----------



## 420smoker (Oct 14, 2006)

Found it!


http://www.highbastard.com/PV.asp?pID=46&cat=Home and Garden


this one should work.


----------

